# احدث اجهزة الكشف عن الكنوز والذهب تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي



## gooold (12 نوفمبر 2013)

COBRA L - R - L
التكنولوجيا الألمانية الاقوى والاحدث عالميا بدون منافس
الجهاز الاول عالميا لكشف الذهب الخام والذهب المصنوع والكنوز الأثريه في باطن الأرض
الجهاز المعتمد عالميا من جميع بعثات التنقيب والاستكشاف
نقدم لعملائنا بكل ثقه الجهاز الاحترافي والتكنولوجيا الالمانيه الأولى عالميا في مجال التنقيب والاستكشاف عن الذهب الخام والذهب المصنع والكنوز الاثريه والمياه الجوفية ومناجم الذهب والالماس والفراغات والكهوف والعملات الذهبية الاثريه وشذرات الذهب الخام والذهب الطبيعي وعروق الذهب لمدى أمامي يصل الى 2000 متر 2 كيلو متر بشكل دائري و لأعماق تصل الى 200 متر في باطن الارض
لماذا كوبرا ؟
يعد نظام كوبرا الإستشعاري تحفة الكترونية تعمل بنظام رقمي و بتكنولوجيا المانية , تم تصنيعه من قبل خبراء في التكنولوجيا العسكرية و بأعلى التقنيات و تم تطويره سنة 2005 و طرحه بكميات محدودة في السوق الاوروبية لمحترفي و هواة البحث عن الكنوز
بعدها تم اضافة نظام كشف الذهب الخام و الذي حقق نجاحا مذهلا في افريقيا واستراليا و المكسيك والعديد من الدول الغنية بالثروات المعدنية الثمينة
تم تصميم الجهاز بطريقة معقدة للغاية جعلت محاولات تقليده ضربا من الخيال و ذلك بالأضافة لمحدودية انتاجه و التي جعلت احتكاره مستحيلا
للحصول و الاطلاع على مواصفات الجهاز
يرجى زيارة الموقع
www.3D-Detectors.com
البريد الالكتروني
[email protected]
خدمة الشحن مجانية
شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجارية تسعى دائما للأفضل لمساعدة عملائها الكرام في اكتشاف و استخراج كل ما هو ثمين دفين تحت الارض من ذهب و آثار و كنوز
إتصل الان عل الارقام التالية:
0096599094070
0096599094080
دولة الكويت – الفروانية – ش حبيب مناور – جانب مجمع المغاتير – الدور الثالث


----------

